# Question about Installation?i



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi, I was wondering if I bolt my buttkickers to my platform should I remove the rubber isolaters from the legs on my chairs or would it really matter? I just built the platform and I know I have to isolate it from the floor but I was just going to leave the rubber on the legs and place the furniture on the platform. Does anyone have that kind of setup?:wave:


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

It would not matter much, but I would recommend placing the platform itself on the Kinetic isolators in order to decouple the platform from the floor and the walls.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I will be isolating the platform I was just wondering how someone else felt about leaving the isolators on the sofa and loveseat. Thanks for your input...........:yes:


----------

